
Show HN: Web app to track Coronavirus with city/state breakdown and graphs - alexdumitru
https://corona.help/
======
alexdumitru
I wanted to improve my coding skills and decided to work on this small part-
time project. I hope you'll enjoy it.

Please let me know if you'd like to see more features. I'm looking further on
improving it.

------
xynyxyn
Good work! What tech stack are you using?

